# any Software to BOOST sound?



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

is there any software to BOOST sound in a computer?


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

sharky said:


> is there any software to BOOST sound in a computer?


All the sound cards have software that come with Graphic Equalizers. Check your sound cards web site for the latest updates. Although it really doesn't do the same thing as a true equalizer would do.


----------

